# Solar eclipse 2015 9.30am show us your pictures



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

Would love to see all your solar eclipse pictures for 2015


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is mine. I took it using a pin hole camera. Im really chuffed it work tbh


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Taken off my iPhone, a little bit grainy


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When I saw the first images broadcast on TV this morning I thought the cameraman had a bit of dust on his lens, however I've seen several images since which show this spot, anybody know what it is?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> When I saw the first images broadcast on TV this morning I thought the cameraman had a bit of dust on his lens, however I've seen several images since which show this spot, anybody know what it is?


Sun spots, Sunspots are fairly common, with the number on the surface correlating with how active the sun is.

They occur when a concentration of magnetic fields causes the surface temperature to reduce, making a specific section stand out from the surroundings.

Link here.


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

This was the best I could get  it was so cloudy


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I managed these from Littlehampton, there just seem to be a thin bit of cloud! then it was gone.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

On my tablet so cheating with link to Flickr album


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

S63 said:


> When I saw the first images broadcast on TV this morning I thought the cameraman had a bit of dust on his lens, however I've seen several images since which show this spot, anybody know what it is?


ET! Perfect timing!


----------

